# new sig 522 swat rifle question



## caloy (Nov 27, 2008)

Greetings to my fellow sig enthusiasts! Just got me a new sig 522 22 caliber rifle (swat version)today. It came with an extra extended base butt stock. I wonder if anyone can guide me on how to change the current regular factory base butt stock with the other extended base butt stock that came with it.I tried to remove the regular base butt from the stock but I'm having a hard time removing it and if I did remove it ,how do I replace it with the other extended butt on the stock.Any particular tool I need to use to remove it from the existing stock? Thanks for the info.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Start out by making sure the gun is unloaded.

Remove the single screw in the side of the butt pad. Then slide the but pad downward. Repeat in reverse to attach the thicker plate. Some force will need to be applied, but I didn't need a mallet or anything, just used my hands.

Enjoy it! They are a lot of fun.


----------



## TrpJim 31 (Mar 20, 2011)

*replacing the factory butt plate with extra one*

When I took off the butt plate that came with the rifle, a small spring came out. I replaced the "new" plate and tried to position the spring back as I thought it should be. But, as you would have it, the "button" that the spring gave tension to has NO tension...tried several times with the same results! Secret here?? If so, what is it?? Thanks. TrpJim 31


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd go ask at the Sig Forum website - they can help ya


----------

